# Can I hire a CX bike in the UK



## jarlrmai (17 Mar 2013)

Looking to go on a 3 day ride with some mates but my roadie won't cut it

Could I hire a CX with disc brakes and drops with SPD-SL pedals anywhere in the Northwest of England?

Or is this a pipe dream?


----------



## Globalti (18 Mar 2013)

I know someone who's got a nice one for sale... Richard at The Green Jersey in Clitheroe. Would be about a 56 frame I guess.


----------

